# GigaRackett by Richard Bobo, plays down to 6Hz (video)



## ixlramp (Jul 18, 2019)

Good ammunition for when people claim that an extended range bass guitar can't be heard if the fundamental goes below 20Hz (*sigh*). This is clear and audible down to 6Hz.
GigaRackett at 11:09.
Chromatic scale from 12Hz to 6Hz at 14:35.


----------



## coffeeflush (Sep 1, 2019)

Idk if its the recording or my headphone giving up, but it was rumbling when I heard this


----------



## TedEH (Sep 25, 2019)

It's one thing to say that the instrument can be heard at all, but it's not the fundamental that you're hearing. I've always thought this of bass regardless -> The fundamental isn't that important, it's everything else.


----------



## Aewrik (Sep 25, 2019)

I didn't think there would even be any sub frequencies in a compressed codec, but look here at 18:27 in the clip. At no other point in the clip is sub 20 Hz frequencies at noticable levels.






Anyways, to see if it really is the fundamental you're hearing/feeling (it's almost a hundred times weaker than the 19Hz peak, and ten times weaker than the 30 Hz one), see if anything happens when you play a sine note on this site: https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/
Most sub woofers have a hard time below 30 Hz.

I looked at the chromatic scale and yes, I would guess it's the third harmonic (24-36 Hz range) that you're reacting to. It's plenty low as it is.


----------

